# trailers



## ndhunter42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Where can a guy find trailers for hauling decoys? I have a suburban, so it's kind of hard hauling everything around. Any info would be great.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, join the club man, I need to get one too. I have a suburban also and I need a trailer as well. If you find one let me know.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

I think Menards has some, if there is one in your area


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i seen in fargo menards had some 6x12 and if ya used the menards card ya gt till 07 to make a payment and then it was only 60.00 a month not to bad


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Lightbulb... make payments on a trailer. sounds like a great financial decision for me as a college student w/ CC debt.

Seems like menards has the cheapest ones from what I have seen and read but there have been a couple in the classifieds lately for decent prices.


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

I would look on the side of the road first because you dont need a brand new trailer to haul decoys. its cheaper!!!
thats we were we find ours


----------



## goozilla (Oct 13, 2006)

:withstupid: 
a cheaper way to get a trailer is on the side of the road!


----------



## T.W.O. (Dec 13, 2004)

I have been looking for a trailer myself. If you are just shopping aroung check out www.ultimatetrailers.com they give you the pricing right there - no calling around.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Roadmaster 6X10 with a v-nose. It is perfect


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

goozilla said:


> :withstupid:
> a cheaper way to get a trailer is on the side of the road!


I'm sure they meant used, not everyone can go out and buy new. :splat:


----------



## Jimmy Robinson (Aug 1, 2003)

2004 Royal Cargo 5X8 
Torflex EZ Lube Axel 
Stone gaurd 
Double Rear Doors 
Black 
ST 205/R-15 Tires 
3/4 " Floor, 3/8 Int Walls 
Lighting Package 
Excellent Condition, Low Miles, great hunting trailer 
$1400,00

Photo upon request 
[email protected]


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I got one from menards (6x12) and it works great. I have pulled it all over North Dakota all of last year and this year and have not had any real problems with it, just the light sometimes but that is nothing new with trailers! You will pay around $2,400.00 but it is well worth it compared to some of the name brands. Later and good hunting!!!


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Like the others have said, check out Menards. We bought ours from there 3 years ago and haven't had any problems with it. It has been to Wyoming and back twice and to both Dakotas several times and all over MN.


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

Spend the money and get a good trailer. Decoy trailers take a beating, and get a lot of miles put on them. Defenitly consider getting a trailer with a v nose and a torsion axle.

Don't forget a spare tire!!!!!!!


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

I know one of my good buddies is gonna try and sell his 5X10 anytime if anyones interested?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Check out Vistos in WF, thats where i got mine when i got back from training this fall-nicest trailer we could find-6x12 and they gave us a great deal under $2200 but we bought 2 trailers from them. If i can get some pictures I'll post them for you


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Extrema Hunter said:


> Spend the money and get a good trailer. Decoy trailers take a beating, and get a lot of miles put on them. Defenitly consider getting a trailer with a v nose and a torsion axle.
> 
> Don't forget a spare tire!!!!!!!


I'm just starting to build my field spread and beginning to think about trailers. What are the advantages of the v-nose trailers and what is a torsion axle?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

V nose there is less wind drag when going down the highway.
Torsoin VS leaf springs. Leaf springs bounce more and a stiffer ride. Torsion has a softer ride.


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

a trailer with a torsion axle also has more ground clearance then a trailer with leaf springs


----------

